# la portavoz /portavoza



## wikadi

Hola, todos 
Hoy tengo una pregunta del forma femenino de la palabra 'portavoz.'
Es 'la portavoza' o 'la portavoz'?


----------



## Agró

wikadi said:


> Es 'la portavoza' o 'la portavoz'?


----------



## aztlaniano

"Portavoza" todavía no ha sido aceptada por la Real Academia Española, que sí ha admitido, en cambio, "la jueza" o "la médica".
Un comentario:
http://www.cronicasdelanzarote.es/La-portavoza-de-Paulino.html


----------



## wikadi

Gracias a todos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:


aztlaniano said:


> "Portavoza" todavía no ha sido aceptada por la Real Academia Española, que sí ha admitido, en cambio, "la jueza" o "la médica".


Y personalmente espero que nunca lo haga:
- porta => verbo
- voz => sustantivo femenino
- portavoza => ¿femenino al cuadrado? 
Con el artículo para distinguir si estamos hablando (o mejor el que habla) es mujer u hombre sobra.

 Mi humilde opinión.
Hasta luego


----------



## aztlaniano

Cintia&Martine said:


> Con el artículo para distinguir si estamos hablando (o mejor el que habla) es mujer u hombre sobra.


Cierto, pero lo mismo puede decirse de "la juez" o "la médico". Los académicos serían capaces ...
Luego, nos esperará "la soldada", je je.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

aztlaniano said:


> Cierto, pero lo mismo puede decirse de "la juez" o "la médico". Los académicos serían capaces ...


Bueno, no sé cual es la etimología o la composición (raíz y desinencia) de _juez_ o _médico_ pero desde luego, a mi modesto entender, no llevan implícito un femenino como lo tiene _voz_.
Si admitieramos que _juez_ (que acaba en *z* como voz) fuera neutro, para los hombres tendríamos que decir: juezo. _Portavoza_ es igual de incongruente que _juezo_ y el _portavoz_ se tendría que decir _portavozo_, el p_ortaestandarto/ la portaestandarta_. ¿Por qué un portaplumas y no unas portaplumas?

No hay que confundir la lingüística con la historia (en cuanto a la femenización de los ofcicios) y dar por buena cualquier burrada que se inscriba en una supuesta ideología feminista. Lo absurdo  es absurdo  venga del sexo que venga.


----------



## jilar

Hacer el femenino de portavoz añadiendo una a está de actualidad en España estos días. Y otra vez el origen está en diputadas.
Buscad _portavoza_, según dice Irene Montero. Y Carlos Herrera, periodista, le contesta que, entonces, por esa regla de tres, ella es una carga pública, en vez de un cargo público. 

Un ejemplo Polémica en los pasillos del Congreso por la palabra creada por Irene Montero: "Portavoza"


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.


Cintia&Martine said:


> No hay que confundir la lingüística con la historia (en cuanto a la feminización de los oficios) y dar por buena cualquier burrada que se inscriba en una supuesta ideología feminista. *Lo absurdo  es absurdo  venga del sexo que venga*.


Para enmarcar...

Saludos


----------



## Xiscomx

Bueno... estoy totalmente y sin reservas de acuerdo con la compañera Martine, pero creo que probablemente la voz _portavoza _pueda ser un incipiente lesbianismo gramatical.


----------



## Magazine

jilar said:


> ella es *una carga pública*, en vez de un cargo público.





Me encanta.


----------



## famges

Ahora mismo no es habitual la palabra _portavoza._

Pero para que una lengua tenga voces como _portavoza_, solo hacen falta dos cosas:
    1) que haya mujeres que "porten la voz" (o sea, mujeres _"autorizadas para comunicar a la opinión pública lo que piensan acerca de un asunto determinado las instituciones políticas o sus dirigentes". _DLE).
 y 2) que haya hablantes que quieran explícitamente expresar que las mujeres "portan la voz".

Si esas dos circunstancias se dan, ninguna supuesta terminación o excusa pseudolingüística, por muy histórica que sea su huella, frenará el uso de la forma femenina.

Las lenguas evolucionan y en esa evolución se transforman.  Estos cambios se deben a muchas causas, algunas son causas internas (evoluciones fonéticas, por ejemplo); otras son externas, el contacto con otras lenguas o el cambio en las sociedades que las hablan. 

Lo que sí es cierto es que el idioma se forja mediante el uso, y que los hablantes (y las hablantas, si se quiere) tienen la palabra, nunca mejor dicho.
Y que la lengua se usa para comunicarse, y que si alguien dice _portavoza, _cualquier hablante del castellano le entenderá perfectamente.


----------



## Xiscomx

Estoy de acuerdo en que si alguien se expresa recurriendo al esperpéntico neologismo _portavoza _con firme convicción y vanagloria, todo el mundo entenderá perfectamente su "oratoria", y al mismo tiempo también se convencerá de que el orador, por las circunstancias que fueren, no ha tenido acceso a una educación adecuada.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

En el caso de Irene Montero, claramente ha sido un lapsus que no implica ni voluntad ni falta de educación, pero como política que es no dará un paso atrás. Sin embargo, lo publicado por nuestro compañero famges, que es también lo que dice la fundeu, es de sentido común: si hay voluntad, se impondrá y sonará tan analfabeto como jueza.


----------



## Xiscomx

jilar said:


> Un ejemplo Polémica en los pasillos del Congreso por la palabra creada por Irene Montero: "Portavoza"


A raíz de eso, sigo con mi bueno _comentativo_: Irene Montero eructa o se jacta vanamente, que es lo mismo, de ser la que ha expelido el palabro, pero ni siquiera esto es cierto como se puede comprobar clicando sobre el enlace que nos sirve el compañero @aztlaniano en su #3, con el que se nos asabienta de que el engendro erupcionó en la isla de Lanzarote el 10-09-2007 de la mano de Miguel Ángel de León en su crónica «La portavoza de Paulino» y de la cual os extraigo su descripción de la idiocia arrecifeña:



> «La idiocia colectiva generada por el infralenguaje institucional acabará llevando a los mismos papafritas que llaman concejala a la mujer concejal a llamar portavoza a la hermana magistrada de la ex alcaldesa de Arrecife, de la que nunca más se supo.»



El Miguel Ángel se hubiera ganado muy bien la vida haciendo vaticinios.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Xiscomx said:


> A raíz de eso, sigo con mi bueno _comentativo_: Irene Montero eructa o se jacta vanamente, que es lo mismo, de ser la que ha expelido el palabro, pero ni siquiera esto es cierto


Eructar (y cosas peores) hacen casi todos los políticos, y más en otras formaciones, pero esa es distinta cuestión; el caso es que de los enlaces lo que se desprende es que es el medio el que dice que el invento sea de la diputada, no que ella vaya diciéndolo. Voy a ver si encuentro otra información al respecto.

Saludos


----------



## jilar

Famges, de acuerdo en que las lenguas evolucionan, pero no de manera forzada, impuesta, artificial, o como lo queramos decir. Y menos por ideales de políticos. Sí, aquí están incluidas ellas, y quien no lo quiera ver así tiene un problema. Curiosamente su partido se llama Unid*o*s Podemos y ninguno de sus miembros -también incluye a ellos y a ellas, no hay necesidad de inventar miembr*a* como ya hizo una ministra  en su día, los brazos son miembros del cuerpo y, las piernas, aunque el género gramatical sea femenino, siguen siendo miembros, o podemos decir elementos, apéndices, ... - parece tener ningún problema con ese nombre, incluso habiendo mujeres en él.

Además debemos de entender que si adoptamos ciertas pautas o reglas al escribir, las mismas crean limitaciones.

Ya hemos visto propuestas de usar genéricos neutros, plurales acabados en ES. Como en este caso lo cumpliría decir portavoces (incluyendo así a cualquier sexo, masculino, femenino o cualquier otro que así lo sienta). Si se adopta portavoz para ellos, o incluso pasarlo a portavozo,  que sería la repera, y portavoza para ellas, y quisiéramos luego incluirlos a todos, tendríamos que usar el típico esquema:
Las portavozas y los portavozos ...

Entonces ¿hacia dónde vamos?

En mi opinión, lo que pasa al decir portavoza es lo mismo que cuando alguien dice andé, en lugar de anduve, o sea, se le corrige.
Y, por supuesto, me apuesto que hay más gente que alguna vez se le ha escapado un andé que oír portavozas. Y no por ello andé es correcto.

Me gustaría ver a algún político defendiendo ese error en el verbo, y escudándose en que hay que hacer visible a la gente, en este caso la forma de hablar de las personas que así prefieran decir, andé en vez de anduve.
Además es más económica, menos tinta y papel, por lo tanto es más ecológica. Los ecologistas deberían promoverlo.

En fin, no le demos vueltas a lo que no lo necesita.


----------



## jorgema

Todo por no decir el *vocero *y la *vocera*, si es que querían un término con desinencias para cada género. Lo de portavoza me da ganas de preguntar que cosas son las "_vozas_" esas que porta la mentada señora. La portavoz es la que porta la voz, la que lleva la voz (el sustantivo *voz *está demasiado claro en el compuesto).


----------



## Janis Joplin

jorgema said:


> La portavoz es la que porta la voz, la que lleva la voz (el sustantivo *voz *está demasiado claro en el compuesto).



Estoy a favor del lenguaje inclusivo cuando es correcto, *portavoza* no me suena a sí. 

Un hombre que "lleva la voz" es el/un portavoz.
Una mujer que "lleva la voz" es la/una portavoz.

Entiendo que nuestro lenguaje es machista (no es necesario meternos en un debate, es mi opinión personal solamente) pero tenemos que ser muy habilidosas para ser inclusivas —a pesar de las limitantes del idioma— para no ponernos "de pechito".


----------



## Doraemon-

Pienso igual que Janis. 
"Voz" es femenino, y "portavoz" es "que lleva la voz", no hay ningún rasgo de masculino que haya que hacer femenino ahí, el mismo sentido tendría que decir "portavozo". Es como si el femenino de guardabosques fuera guardabosquesa, no tendría ningún sentido. Me parece genial el lenguaje inclusivo pero aquí no tiene sentido; creo que tampoco se pretendía, sino que se trató únicamente de un lapsus. Bastante más grave es hacer frases sin el más sentido gramatical como "cuanto mejor peor beneficio político".
De hecho ojalá todas las palabras fueran como "portavoz", sin marca de género y ya inclusivas de por sí.


----------



## Magazine

famges said:


> Pero para que una lengua tenga voces como _portavoza_, solo hacen falta dos cosas:
> 1) que haya mujeres que "porten la voz" (o sea, mujeres _"autorizadas para comunicar a la opinión pública lo que piensan acerca de un asunto determinado las instituciones políticas o sus dirigentes". _DLE).
> y 2) que haya hablantes que quieran explícitamente expresar que las mujeres "portan la voz".


Argumento interesante ya que indica que las mujeres aún tienen que "demostrar" que "portan la voz". Las cosas que hay que oir 





> Lo que sí es cierto es que el idioma se forja mediante el uso, y que los hablantes (y las hablantas, si se quiere) tienen la palabra, nunca mejor dicho.
> Y que la lengua se usa para comunicarse, y que si alguien dice _portavoza, _cualquier hablante del castellano le entenderá perfectamente.



Las hablantas...yo diría más bien, mientras que haya personas que tengan ese tipo de opinión, el idioma en vez de evolucionar entra en el esperpento total y absoluto. 



Xiscomx said:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que si alguien se expresa recurriendo al esperpéntico neologismo _portavoza _con firme convicción y vanagloria, todo el mundo entenderá perfectamente su "oratoria", y al mismo tiempo también se convencerá de que el orador, por las circunstancias que fueren, no ha tenido acceso a una educación adecuada.






Adelaida Péndelton said:


> En el caso de Irene Montero, claramente ha sido un lapsus que no implica ni voluntad ni falta de educación, pero como política que es no dará un paso atrás. Sin embargo, lo publicado por nuestro compañero famges, que es también lo que dice la fundeu, es de sentido común: si hay voluntad, se impondrá y sonará tan analfabeto como jueza.



¿Un lápsus? 

Personalmente estoy de acuerdo con Carlos Herrera: 


> “Irene Montera, no eres un cargo público. Eres una carga pública”


----------



## Doraemon-

Magazine said:


> ¿Un lápsus?
> 
> Personalmente estoy de acuerdo con Carlos Herrera:



Pues sí, ha sido un lapsus. Comparar eso con la falta de capacidad gramatical para hacer frases inteligibles de más de 5 palabras a menos que sean tautologías, de cierto presidente, y cierta ministra explicando simulacros en diferido, pues tiene poca o ninguna importancia, vamos. Cuando otros políticos han dicho palabras equivocadas no se ha montado la que se ha montado, a quienes les echan en cara hasta beberse dos cocacolas. Es una forma como cualquier otra de criticar lo que suene a feminismo para defender el machismo, pero vaya... Herrera tiene mucha experiencia.


----------



## User With No Name

A mí (no nativo) realmente no me molestan formas como "jueza" o "portavoza" (aunque concuerdo que esta última no es muy lógica). Y "la soldada" y "la médica" me parecen perfectamente lógicas.

Lo que yo no aguanto son engendros (mi nueva palabra favorita) como "tod@s" y "latinx".


----------



## Doraemon-

"Soldada" y "médica" tienen mucha más lógica gramatical que "jueza" y "portavoza". Pero bueno, no siempre rige la lógica...


----------



## Magazine

Doraemon- said:


> Pues sí, ha sido un lapsus.



¿Quién lo dice? ¿Lo dices tú?

Que yo sepa _ella_ no ha rectificado nada. 

¿No es la que también opta por miembros y _miembras_?

No me sorprendería en lo más mínimo.


----------



## Magazine

User With No Name said:


> Lo que yo no aguanto son engendros (mi nueva palabra favorita) como "tod@s" y "latinx".



Totalmente de acuerdo. 

Y engendros es la palabra ideal


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Magazine said:


> ¿Quién lo dice? ¿Lo dices tú?
> 
> Que yo sepa _ella_ no ha rectificado nada.
> 
> ¿No es la que también opta por miembros y _miembras_?
> 
> No me sorprendería en lo más mínimo.



Ni va a rectificar. Y mientras no lo haga, nunca tendrás la certeza de su intencionalidad o falta de ella. A mí me parece claro que lo que está haciendo es sostenella y no enmendalla, pero esas cosas solo se pueden suponer.

En todo caso no parece un asunto grave, la lengua lleva cientos de años siendo un engendro, si Virgilio levantase la cabeza... Peor sería que nos tratasen de vender un plan de pensiones.


----------



## francisgranada

Personalmente, una solución más correcta y simétrica (desde todos los puntos de vista) que son las formas gramaticalmente (y etimológicamente) válidas, ni me la puedo imaginar. Es decir:
_*el *portavoz
*la* portavoz  _

(El término _portavoza _es - en mi opinón - igualmente absurdo e innecesario y agramatical como _portavozo. _Sería algo como decir _*el* trist*o* _y _*la* trist*a* _en vez de _*el*/*la* triste._)


----------



## Penyafort

Concuerdo en general con mucho de lo que se ha dicho. Lo de _portavoza _roza la aberración, a un nivel mucho mayor que el de jueza. ¿Qué es una "voza"? Se pueden portar bozas, con be, pero ¿"vozas"?

Lo de abogado/abogada o fotógrafo/fotógrafa lleva su lógica y fue en mi opinión un uso acertado del femenino. Pero el simplismo de asociar una letra, la a en este caso, a un género, está siendo llevado a un sinsentido reduccionista. Una palabra puede acabar perfectamente en consonante o en la vocal o, y eso no le quita femineidad. Tampoco la quita el usar el artículo masculino para las palabras femeninas que empiezan con a átona, es una mera cuestión eufónica. Por no hablar de que abundan los nombres de mujer que no acaban en -a, sin que ello los haga menos femeninos.

¿Qué tiene de masculina una zeta final? ¿Pasarán las actrices a ser actriz_a_s por simpatía? Al hablar de las cualidades positivas, ¿habrá que decir que una trabajadora es eficaz_a_, o una capataz_a_ muy capaz_a_? ¿Habrá quien así se sienta feliz_a_?

¿Por qué seguimos llamando poeta al hombre que escribe versos y astronauta al que surca el espacio? ¿El no llamarlos poet_o_ y astronaut_o_ no supone acaso una usurpación de género? ¿Qué piensan al respecto los dentist_o_s, los taxist_o_s, los logoped_o_s, los siquiatr_o_s...?

Hay sexismo en el lenguaje y debe combatirse, pero donde realmente lo sea. Si se llega al absurdo, lo que se acaba produciendo es el efecto contrario al que se pretende conseguir.


----------



## chileno

famges said:


> Pero para que una lengua tenga voces como _portavoza_, solo hacen falta dos cosas:
> 1) que haya mujeres que "porten la voz" (o sea, mujeres _"autorizadas para comunicar a la opinión pública lo que piensan acerca de un asunto determinado las instituciones políticas o sus dirigentes". _DLE).
> y 2) que haya hablantes que quieran explícitamente expresar que las mujeres "portan la voz".



Pero no es suficiente con que "*La* portavoz dijo"?

Que entiende toda la gente con esa frase? Es hombre o mujer el que habla?


----------



## Freyre

¿Cual es el problema con el juez y la juez?. Ambos fueron estudiantes de derecho. La juez era una estudiante y el juez era un estudiante.
¿Y la soldada? Pues si hay un problema Aztlaniano, jeje, ya sabes tú que "soldada" es lo mismo que sueldo. Así que yo diría la soldado y quizás la médico.
Todo esto son tonterías y hablar por no callar. Esa señora se equivocó lo mismo que en su día la mujer de Felipe González, Carmen Nomeacuerdoqué dijo jóvenes y jóvenas en un mitin y después dijo que esa palabra podría ser de uso corriente...  etc, lo mismo de ahora.

¿Por qué no hablan de política? 
Saludos a todos


----------



## jilar

chileno said:


> Pero no es suficiente con que "*La* portavoz dijo"?
> 
> Que entiende toda la gente con esa frase? Es hombre o mujer el que habla?


Ahí no hay ninguna duda.
El problema, según tienen algunas personas, es en el caso del plural usado como genérico, o sea, con sentido neutro.
Decir* los portavoces* (cuando realmente ahí se incluye a cualquier persona que sea portavoz, hombres y mujeres) para ciertas personas ese *los* no considera a las mujeres, porque razonan que *los* es exclusivamente masculino, cuando lo que sucede es que es neutro, lo que pasa es que en castellano tienen la misma forma.

Ante frases como:
Los niños deben respetar a sus padres.

Toda la vida en castellano eso se ha entendido como que los niños( los pequeños, las criaturas/crianzas, las personas que todavía están en la niñez, no adultos, tanto varones como hembras) tienen que respetar a sus padres( padres y madres, o sea, ellos y ellas, en cada caso quienes tienen la paternidad y maternidad de tales criaturas)

Pero el lenguaje inclusivo, que es una opción totalmente respetable, promueve el uso de:
Los niños y las niñas deben respetar a ...

Esa estructura de añadir la forma femenina a la que ya era la opción neutra o genérica(que coincide con el masculino, pero que no es exclusiva de él) ha llevado a que ciertas personas la usen de cualquier forma.
Inventándose formas femeninas que no tienen ninguna necesidad, como sería el caso de portavoza y miembra.

Por cierto, no fue un lapsus, es obvio que lo dijo tal cual con total intención, para, según ella, ser inclusiva( porque lo que no se nombra no existe o no se considera, argumentan quienes lo defienden). Además que, luego, tras hacerle esa observación siguió justificando su uso.
Si fuese un lapsus lo reconocería sin más.


----------



## jilar

User With No Name said:


> A mí (no nativo) realmente no me molestan formas como "jueza" o "portavoza" (aunque concuerdo que esta última no es muy lógica). Y "la soldada" y "la médica" me parecen perfectamente lógicas.
> 
> Lo que yo no aguanto son engendros (mi nueva palabra favorita) como "tod@s" y "latinx".


Imagina que alguien te propone en tu idioma diferenciar el pronombre THEY, según si en el grupo hay hombres y mujeres, hombres sólo, y finalmente mujeres sólo.
¿Qué le dirías?
Que no hay ninguna necesidad, ¿verdad?
They, tal cual, funciona para los tres casos. Podemos decir que es neutro.

Pues bien, es español pasa esto:
Ellos, sirve para incluir a un grupo de hombres, como a un grupo de personas (hombres y mujeres)
Ellas, sirve para incluir exclusivamente a un grupo de mujeres.

Por lo tanto, es fácil ver que ellos tiene un uso neutro, como they en inglés, cuando el grupo es diverso en cuanto al género de sus integrantes, o sea, hombres y mujeres conforman el grupo.

Además sirve para el casi de que los integrantes sean exclusivamente hombres.

Ante:
Los soldados defienden nuestro país.

Debemos entenderlo, ese los, como el genérico neutro, o sea toda persona que sea soldado, quien esté en el ejército, en fin las mujeres y hombres -o cualquier otro sexo que se quiera distinguir- en fin, las perdonas que tienen esa profesión.

Los pianistas tienen que practicar mucho.
No quiere decir que solo los hombres que tocan el piano deben esforzarse, sino todas las personas que sean pianista.
¿O debemos inventar pianisto para los varones que tocan el piano?
No hay ninguna necesidad.


----------



## Dymn

Creo que hay casos y casos. 

Hay casos como "médico" o "ingeniero", que terminan en sufijos con una clara variante femenina, y entonces creo que feminizarlos es lo más adecuado. En esto estaría de acuerdo con lo de "si no nombra es que no existe".

Luego hay otros que terminan en -o pero por lo que sea no declinan en género, p.ej. "miembro". Hablar de "miembras" sería como decir "personos" o "víctimos".

Después hay los que acaban en consonante o -e, que en principio no llevan ninguna marca de género, y por eso creo que "concejala", "presidenta", "alcaldesa" fue un error. Concuerdo con Doraemon, que ojalá no se marcase el género en ninguna palabra. Envidio el inglés en ese aspecto.

"Portavoz" no pertenece a esta última categoría sin embargo. Podría terminar en -a u -o, no importaría, porque este tipo de compuestos no flexiona nunca en género.

Me parece que sí fue un lapsus lo de Irene Montero, porque antes de decirlo debía de pensar que tenía que "desdoblar", y metió la pata. Pero supongo que nunca en la vida un político (o política ) reconocerá que estaba equivocado, ni siquiera cuando se trata de una tontería como ésta...


----------



## jilar

Dymn said:


> Concuerdo con Doraemon, que ojalá no se marcase el género en ninguna palabra


¿Por?

Cada uso tiene sus ventajas e inconvenientes. Cada idioma elige sus propias formas de expresarse. Hay veces que interesa diferenciar por parte del hablante estos detalles y se busca economía en el lenguaje.
Así, frases como:
Hay más universitarias que universitarios.

En español es una ventaja poder cambiar el género de ese modo. En inglés tendrían que añadir además del concepto relativo a la universidad el hecho de que comparen a hombres con mujeres.

Otras veces sucede que mientras en español decimos su hijo, sólo el contexto nos haría ver si el poseedor es varón o hembra. En cambio en inglés eso lo determinan diciendo his o her.


----------



## Dymn

Esto es sólo una opinión personal, claro, pero para mí la ubicuidad del género en todo aspecto del lenguaje es la gran maldición de las lenguas romances. Hay muchos problemas que podríamos ahorrarnos si todos los nombres no tuviesen marca de género (de hecho para mí lo óptimo sería que hubiese una forma neutral y luego un sufijo opcional si se quiere explicitar el género). No sólo creo, humilmente, que el masculino genérico, por muy natural y tradicional que sea, invisibiliza las mujeres (aunque lo prefiera al "desdoblamiento", por brevedad), hablo también de problemas como: "[una mujer] ha sido la primera en hacer tal". ¿A qué se refiere? ¿Ha sido la primera mujer o la primera persona en general? Para resolver la ambigüedad hay que alargar la frase. Y así en muchos otros casos. Si pudiese diseñar una lengua a mi gusto, las distinciones de género serían algo anecdótico y opcional.


----------



## jorgema

Dymn said:


> "[una mujer] ha sido la primera en hacer tal". ¿A qué se refiere? ¿Ha sido la primera mujer o la primera persona en general? Para resolver la ambigüedad hay que alargar la frase. Y así en muchos otros casos. Si pudiese diseñar una lengua a mi gusto, las distinciones de género serían algo anecdótico y opcional.



En realidad, no creo que tengas que alargar la frase. Puesta así: "Una mujer ha sido la primera en hacer tal" para mí sólo puede significar que una mujer ha sido la primera persona. Para lo otro, sólo cambias el orden y el artículo: "Ha sido la primera mujer en hacer tal". El idioma siempre ha tenido sus maneras económicas de evitarse muchas ambigüedades.


----------



## Roberto P.P.

Todo esto tiene relación con las costumbres, hoy han ido adquiriendo fama las malas costumbres, para algunos es sentirse mejores haciendo mal uso del lenguaje, inventando palabras o dando significados que no corresponden, ya sea por ignorancia o por gracia. Respecto del genero en los sustantivos, para mí, es entre ignorancia y mala costumbre, a diario se ve como se fuerza incluir a la mujer en todo, antes sólo se decía el presidente, porque era él y ahora se fuerza a instalar en la conciencia colectiva el concepto femenino sobre el cargo, diciendo la presidenta... entonces ahora que tenemos mujeres que vuelan aviones comenzaremos a escuchar " la pilota que llegó a ser generala " y supongo que al estafeta varón, se le debe decir estafeto, azafato... Para mí es una ridiculez. La televisión hoy no ayuda en esto, que es donde se publica más rápidamente de todo, sin control...


----------



## francisgranada

Bueno, pues tengo una propuesta innovativa que podría ser correcta tanto política como sexualmente. Para simplificar un poco las posibles combinaciones y variaciones, propongo que todos los sustantivos y adjetivos terminen en _-e_ o en _consonante _y el sexo (género en caso de los umanos y animales, eventualmente también plantas) lo expresemos exclusivamente usando diferentes formas del artículo. Ejemplos:

*El* presidente (doctor, juez, abogade ...) - varón
*La* presidente (doctor, juez, abogade ..) - mujer
*Le* presidente (doctor, juez, abogade ...) - varón y/o mujer
*Lae* presidente (doctor, juez, abogade,...) - nacida mujer, trasformada en hombre
*Lea* presidente (doctor, juez, abogade ...) - nacido varón, trasformado en mujer
*Lee* presidente (doctor, juez, abogade ...) - transexual en general
(otras posibilidades _leae_, _laea_, etc ...)
etc ...

En cuanto a los objetos que no tienen ningún sexo biológico (casa, hierba, silla, pluma, caso, hierro, libro, carro,  etc ...), propongo no cambiar la forma de la palabra, sino utilizar el artículo* lo* (néutro).  Por ejemplo:

*Lo* casa
*Lo* libro
etc ...

(En serio: el género gramatical no es lo mismo que el sexo.  Lo digo sinceramente, sin alguna ironía o desprecio, quería solo demostrar/ilustrar la absurdidad de las "tendencias  modernas" de cambiar la lengua de modo artificial e innatural y forzado)


----------



## Dymn

Ahora en serio, si alguna vez prospera algún tipo de neolengua feminista (a poder ser pacíficamente), espero que sea el _-e_/consonante_, _el resto no me gustan nada .

_Le abogade, le presidente, elle, nosotres, vosotres, unes chiques _


----------



## Magazine

Dymn said:


> Me parece que sí fue un lapsus lo de Irene Montero, porque antes de decirlo debía de pensar que tenía que "desdoblar", y metió la pata.



Un lapsus no fue, ya que defendió su postura: 



> Un día después, la parlamentaria defiende públicamente el uso de la palabra como un gesto de lucha por la igualdad en el lenguaje,



Lo que sí es de echarse a correr es esto: 



> Psicóloga, por la vivienda digna. *Portavoz* de Unidas Podemos-EcP-EM en el Congreso.



Y ¿dónde sale esto? *en la cuenta de Twitter de Irene Montero . *

Lo menos que se podría esperar es que fuera consecuente, ya que no solo ha dicho "portavoza" sino que ha _defendido públicamente _su uso. 

Añadir que decir portavoza es una incogruencia total y absoluta. 

La palabra "voz" es _femenina_. Entonces, si nos ponemos así, sería mucho más coherente decir: portavoz*o*, y así asegurar que los hombres no se quejen.


----------



## jilar

A ver cuándo se les ocurre algo como:
Los policíos y las policías


----------



## User With No Name

jilar said:


> Imagina que alguien te propone en tu idioma diferenciar el pronombre THEY, según si en el grupo hay hombres y mujeres, hombres sólo, y finalmente mujeres sólo.


Como seguramente sabes, tenemos debates parecidos en inglés ("their" como pronombre posesivo con antecedente singular de sexo indeterminado). Eso tampoco me molesta, aunque vuelve locos a los más tradicionalistas. (Pero mejor no hablemos más de esto, ya que este es el foro de "solo español", y los moderadores nos pueden borrar.)

Y ten en cuenta que solo dije que "no me molestaban" las formas terminadas en -a, no que las quisiera imponer a todos a la fuerza.

Pero esto sí: que las lenguas evolucionen para reflejar cambios sociales me parece inevitable, y hasta sano. ¿Cómo se adaptará el español (o el inglés)? Creo que tendremos que esperar unas décadas para poder contestar esa pregunta.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

El problema es que el español no es flexible y sus custodios son rígidos. La inventiva y la ceatividad se censura, a diferencia de lo que sucede en otros idiomas. Por eso los poetas están "locos". Y los políticos "fumados".


----------



## francisgranada

User With No Name said:


> Pero esto sí: que las lenguas evolucionen para reflejar cambios sociales me parece inevitable, y hasta sano.


Sí, pero de manera natural, no violando la lengua o por motivos ideológicos o políticos (en mi humilde opinión).  Y la menciodada evolución prácticamente está sucediendo, cfr. _doctora, avogada, profesora, etc._ ..., términos que en la antigüedad no existían.  (Tal vez sería más "latino" o etimológico _doctriz _y _profesoresa_, pero las desinencias _-triz _y_ -esa_ no son más  productivas en el español).

No quiero repetirme la enésima vez, sin embargo palabras como _presidenta, jueza, portavoza, etc _..., personalmente las considero totalmente innecesarias desde el punto de vista de los cambios sociales.

Además, no todos los términos "innovativos" que escuchamos en mass media o leemos en periódicos reflejan realmente los cambios sociales o la evolución de la sociedad humana ...


MiguelitOOO said:


> El problema es que el español no es flexible y sus custodios son rígidos. La inventiva y la ceatividad se censura, a diferencia de lo que sucede en otros idiomas.


¿Cuáles son las lenguas flexibles? ... Un cierto grado de conservativismo es una característica natural y obvia de todas las lenguas del mundo. La lengua es un "sistema simbólico de comunicación humana", es decir, si cada uno de los hablantes aplicara sus propias innovativas y creatividades, entonces tras cierto tiempo no nos entenderíamos uno a otro ... (con esto no quiero _a priori _defender los "custidios rígidos" de la lengua española  ...)


----------



## MiguelitOOO

francisgranada said:


> ¿Cuáles son las lenguas flexibles? ...


Refiriéndonos al tema del hilo, no a clasificaciones establecidas, serían flexibles todas aquellas en las cuales sus hablantes forman palabras nuevas con relativa facilidad y que estas palabras son presentadas al público general muchas veces en los medios masivos como la TV o redes sociales, incluida la prensa escrita. Un ejemplo es el inglés, donde parece haber una competencia por inventar palabras nuevas y a nadie parece incomodarle como sucede en el español. 
En TED Talks puedes encontrar a Erin McKean, quien explica el fenómeno desde un punto de vista social. 
Saludos.


----------



## Nipnip

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Para enmarcar...


Para enmarcar está el enlace que proporcionó Jilar, a estas alturas de mi vida lo único que me sigue sorprendiendo es que algo me sorprenda.



famges said:


> Ahora mismo no es habitual la palabra _portavoza._
> 
> Pero para que una lengua tenga voces como _portavoza_, solo hacen falta dos cosas:
> 
> 1) que haya mujeres que "porten la voz" (o sea, mujeres _"autorizadas para comunicar a la opinión pública lo que piensan acerca de un asunto determinado las instituciones políticas o sus dirigentes". _DLE).
> 
> y 2) que haya hablantes que quieran explícitamente expresar que las mujeres "portan la voz".



Tal cual, no sé si sólo se tengan que dar esas dos cosas o más, pero recapitulas muy bien el fenómeno, y no tiene nada que ver con la lingüística, que es lo que se discute en este foro, ni con lógica o historia, sino con el discurso público. Y muy contario a lo que alguien dijo, esto sí tiene todo que ver la política y los políticos, y sobre todo con el activismo social.

Sin indagar mucho en los artículos que han compartido, _algunas de las grupas feministas más radicalas están en pra de remarcar una posicionamienta sociala, cuya enfasisa es diferenciar la lenguaja respecta a la que habitualmente ha sida una discursa masculina, quizá no en etimología ni en historia, que es irrelevanta, sino en la práctica. _Así pues, "portavoza" no obedece a pretensiones lingüísticas, sino al hecho de que "portavoz" - al igual que la mayoría de los puestos públicos- ha sido históricamente asociada con hombres dentro del imaginario colectivo, no caben entonces supuestos como "portavozo" puesto que la carga semántica masculina _de facto _ya la lleva "portavoz", sea cual fuere el origen etimológico de la palabra, que repito, resulta irrelevante para los propósitos de estos grupos.

Quien no se suba a esté tren de la vida moderna y reniegue de él pasará un par de años remilgando, luego se dará cuenta que tiene cosas más importantes que hacer. Quien se aferre a sus convicciones lingüísticas o lógicas como bandera de batalla pronto se convertirá en parte de una minoría criticada y excluida por sus pensamientos hostiles, divisionistas y anticuados en contra de la inclusión de género; serán auténticos dinosaurios a punto de extinguirse, y sus ideas draconianas y ortodoxas ya no tendrán cabida en esta sociedad incluyente y tolerante que simplemente los ignorará.


----------



## francisgranada

MiguelitOOO said:


> ... Un ejemplo es el inglés, donde parece haber una competencia por inventar palabras nuevas y a nadie parece incomodarle como sucede en el español.


Tal vez el inglés es la única lengua (por varios motivos, incluso pero no solamente lingüísticos) relativamente  flexible desde el punto de vista de la presente discusión ...  Bueno, entiendo lo que quieres decir, pero tendríamos que continuar en la discusón en el foro EHL ...


----------



## jilar

No sé qué pensarán los ordenanzas de todo esto.
9. m. y f. Empleado que en ciertas oficinas desempeña funciones subalternas.

A ver quién es la primera, o el primero, en llamar a los varones con ese empleo como _ordenanzos_.


----------



## Magazine

jilar said:


> No sé qué pensarán los ordenanzas de todo esto.
> 9. m. y f. Empleado que en ciertas oficinas desempeña funciones subalternas.
> 
> A ver quién es la primera, o el primero, en llamar a los varones con ese empleo como _ordenanzos_.



Genial, jilgar


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

jilar said:


> No sé qué pensarán los ordenanzas de todo esto.
> 9. m. y f. Empleado que en ciertas oficinas desempeña funciones subalternas.
> 
> A ver quién es la primera, o el primero, en llamar a los varones con ese empleo como _ordenanzos_.


O a los _electricistos, artistos, taxistos_ y tantos otros _-istos_ que se podrían desdoblar; o a un _policío _o_ psiquiatro_; o a una empleada de la construcción ("albañil" 1. m. y f. Persona que se dedica profesionalmente a la albañilería. _Una albañil resultó herida por el derrumbe de una pared_" llamarla "albañila".... Hay muchísimos sustantivos —relativos a profesiones o no— que son invariables en cuanto al género. Y los ha habido siempre: me acuerdo de la polvareda que se levantó en su momento con palabras como "presidenta" o "jueza" (que sigo sin ver necesarias) y que hoy se consideran "de toda la vida" y a las que estamos totalmente habituados. Me extraña, en cambio, que no se haya reivindicado "pilota", como se hizo en su día con "médica"; o que no se siguiera la norma con "modista" y se dijera que _Pedro es modista_ como podría haberse dicho que _Pedro es anestesista_. Pero así es nuestro idioma: alguien decía más arriba que no era tan flexible como otros, pero sigue evolucionando a pesar nuestro, y en direcciones que a veces no nos esperamos.

Saludos


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En vista que la pregunta que originó la apertura de este hilo ha sido lo suficientemente respondida, procedemos a cerrar esta discusión, no sin antes darle las gracias a todos por sus interesantes y enriquecedoras participaciones.


Un saludo,



*Ayutuxtepeque
Moderador*


----------

